# 6x6 Tile Spacing



## Red Truck (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm laying 6x6 tiles in a small bathroom. Which size spacers should I use?
Any recommendations on thinset?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I would use a 1/8th inch spacer, typically, for 6 x 6 tile. possibly 3/16th. no more.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Is it floor or wall ? If wall application, I agree with jlhaslip, the smaller grout lines look better. If on the floor, I would have no problem with going to 1/4"; 3/16 would be ok, but I would avoid anything smaller than that on floor, except of course for small pattern such as mosiacs .

Also consider the source of the tile. Is it a known first quality product from a tile supplier to the trade, or is it from one of the numerous "tile/flooring depot/outlet" sellers. Contrary to what they tell you, much of this material is not first quality. The straightness of the edges and the tolerances for squareness of each tile is where the difference usually is. The smaller the grout lines, the more obvious these deviations become. Try dry laying a 3' x 3' square with the tiles all butted tightly; this will let you see how issues with squarness or wavy edges show up.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Good points made in the post from troubleseeker. I assumed it was wall tile.


My bad... 


and sanded grout for floors.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 6, 2010)

Floor tile. Is there a difference in tiles for wall or floor? What about grout or thinset for wall or floor?

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Tiles are graded by hardness--mohs 3 or 4 for floors -----The tile store should be able to tell you the hardness. ----------Some wall tiles are self spacing--little bumps on the edges to provide the space.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Red Truck said:


> Floor tile. Is there a difference in tiles for wall or floor? What about grout or thinset for wall or floor?
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


There is a definite difference between floor tile and wall tile. If you put wall tile on the floor, it will wear through the glazing in a short period of time. You can put floor tile on a wall without issue. There are no distinctions in grout placement, wall or floor. The issue of where to use each is based upon the tile spacing. Up to 1/8", you would use unsanded. Above 1/8", you would use sanded grout.
You want to use a modified thinset as it is better suited to flexing of the substrate. If you're putting it over Ditra, you would use unmodified thinset.
Ron


----------

